# Menstrual Flows



## carrymeCarrie (Jan 15, 2009)

I got to thinking....you could pack a bunch of tampons and pads in your bug out bag but what would you do to absorb the flow in more of a survival situation? It wouldn't be a problem really the first and second month but at some point you would run out of supplies. Any ideas ladies? I know some women go through quite a few super pluses a day!

And also while we're on the topic...Does anybody have any remedies for menstrual cramps? I read a bit about pain killing options in another thread, so I was just wondering about how to sooth the pain pertained to the menstrual cycle only.

Thanks!


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

just do an internet search for *cloth menstrual pads* and you will find more than you ever thought possible on this subject, including several different free patterns and sources to buy premade reusable pads.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

diva cup.

mint tea for cramps..


----------



## merlotmaker (Jan 15, 2009)

wow, amazing, i never knew there were so many things that could be used! great link CVORNurse! i am going to have to share this site with my other women friends and family.


----------



## beansnrice (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmm, where did you find out about that Diva Cup? Pretty neat invention I would say! They're really on to something here! 

How does mint tea help soothe cramps?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Men sure are lucky when it comes to all this stuff.


----------



## Washkeeton (Oct 18, 2008)

And those of us women that were fixed a few yrs back... gosh it is so nice not to have to deal with this issue any longer.....


----------



## dyermaker (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm glad to see some men realize that they are lucky!
One more month and I won't have this issue anymore....going in for a hysterectomy at the end of February.

Speaking of---anybody have any tips for recovering from a hysterectomy?
I'm a pretty healthy 45 year old woman. How long do you guys think before I can be up getting my homestead back in place? I can't be down and out for too long or my kids and husband will have this place looking like a circus!


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

dyermaker said:


> I'm glad to see some men realize that they are lucky!
> One more month and I won't have this issue anymore....going in for a hysterectomy at the end of February.
> 
> Speaking of---anybody have any tips for recovering from a hysterectomy?
> I'm a pretty healthy 45 year old woman. How long do you guys think before I can be up getting my homestead back in place? I can't be down and out for too long or my kids and husband will have this place looking like a circus!


Everyone heals at a different pace. One of my coworkers is preparing for a hyster. She only plans to be off for 2 weeks because that is all the sick time she has. May pull it off since she plans to have a laparoscopic assisted ******l hyst. But the last coworker that had a open, abdominal incision hyster was off for 8 weeks.
Just please don't over do it, with lifting and such. Our doctors here tell their patients that just because they are starting to feel better doesn't mean that all the muscles and tissues have mended completely. You can cause a hernia or even make the wound come open and insides try to come out.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

CVORNurse said:


> just do an internet search for *cloth menstrual pads* and you will find more than you ever thought possible on this subject, including several different free patterns and sources to buy premade reusable pads.


reminds me of the South Park episode with the Indian Hair Tampons


----------



## Blissness (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh wow, that sounds extreme. My mom is about to under go a hysterectomy as well. I'm not sure what kind she is having but I think she said she was gonna be home for about 8 weeks. Hope she lasts...I'm going to have to make sure she lets everything heal up straight. Can't be having insides tryin' to come out and what not! How long does one usually stay in the hospital after the surgery?


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Blissness said:


> Oh wow, that sounds extreme. My mom is about to under go a hysterectomy as well. I'm not sure what kind she is having but I think she said she was gonna be home for about 8 weeks. Hope she lasts...I'm going to have to make sure she lets everything heal up straight. Can't be having insides tryin' to come out and what not! How long does one usually stay in the hospital after the surgery?


Round here, 2 days max unless there is a complication. Most people do not end up with their insides coming out, but if you disobey the doctor and lift something heavy before you are healed it is a remote possibility. More likely you could mess up the suture line and have to have it redone, or cause a hernia, either of which would be another surgery.


----------



## Samoan (Nov 26, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how well the Diva Cups work and how comfortable they are based on personal experiences?


----------



## red (Oct 3, 2008)

Is the Diva cup the same thing as a Moon cup?


----------



## lilythetroll (May 8, 2009)

Diva Cups and Moon Cups are basically menstrual cups, just different companies/brands. They have different sizes, but generally they are made to be fitted comfortably inside the ****** and allow no leakage. I've never used them, only researched them. My main feeling on it was that it just wasn't all that safe to plug up your ******. I think a lot of things need to come out, so I'm going with the cloth pads - I already use the disposable ones, I prefer those over tampons. I'm working on making patterns of my own - all you really need are a sewing machine, fleece, cotton, a pattern, and threads.

As for just purchasing them, there are people that make patterns of their own, too. Here's just one out of many: Ama'z Padz Online Shop

As for hysterectomy, I'd be very careful although a lot of people have been fine with it. My mother had one and she wasn't very careful with hers. Years later down the road, she had a little bit of a falling out inside and it was incredibly painful. She had to have a surgery. There were also a lot of other variables, but I'm not sure what else caused that problem for her. She is getting close to her 60s. So definitely give your body a lot of time to heal - treat it like you'd treat any surgeries or wound. Fluids, rest, gentle diet.

For cramps, I just stick with a heated pad on my stomach, some massage, and aspirins. Hot tea of all kinds generally helps. A good hot bath or shower also helps me. I've never really heard of mint tea being specifically special for cramps. A google search brought these:
Treating Menstrual Pain with Chamomile and Mint Tea. - Natural Treatments and Remedies - Mamaherb
Dr. Tea's Tea Garden & Herbal Emporium - Herbal Tonics and Remedies, Gourmet Teas Since 1988
_"Peppermint's pain-relieving effects on headaches have been known for many years."_ (I guess it's not much of a stretch that mint with pain-relieving effects can help with cramps, right?)


----------



## tkmj914 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Diva cup*

I have the diva cup and love it. It is great during the day, the only issue I have had is after a night of sleep it has leaked a time or too....maybe if you only used it at night after the heaviest flow is over it would be better. Otherwise it saves a ton of money and is easy to deal with.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

How about cattails? Native Americans used them to cushion the bottoms of papooses, so I imagine they're pretty absorbent. You could wrap some up in a rag and there it is  

As for cramps, raspberry or blackberry leaf tea works very well. Evening primrose is also used, but the oil is used, so that might not be practical in a survival situation. (perhaps an infusion of the flowers might suffice??)


----------



## gamom (Dec 21, 2009)

I personally use The Keeper (similar to Diva and Moon Cups), sea sponge tampons, and cloth pads. I have used them for 10 years now.
The only time I went "back" to the store bought stuff was when I started having some serious bleeding problems and thought it would be slightly more absorbent for my 45 minute drive to the doctor ... as I found out, the tampons AND pads have chemicals in them to draw out blood and make you bleed more. Even my doctor said to go back to the natural alternatives I was using.

Cramps ... there are so many herbs out there - many are used long term (they have to build up in your body and have a steady supply) and others are mild immediate responses. You need relaxants like valerian and chamomile to help with the cramps on the immediate. Long term things like nettles and red raspberry leaf are great. I'll see if I can get some others but those four I have used for my daughters and myself.


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

diva cup is alrite but i believe blood should flow out of us not stay in so i use cloth pads. same idea as cloth diapers


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Women certainly have it easy in life. Periods.... carrying a child around for 9 months, Childbirth..... Seriously though, it's kind of wierd but my wife and I have thought about how the Natives used to take care of themselves in this manner and the overall sanitation and what would happen in a SHTF situation. Some good insight already shared.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Came across this in my travels tonight.

Washable Feminine Napkins - Naturally Cozy


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Another forum I am a member of has several threads on not only the make your own washable fem. pads but diapers and the diva cups.
I am thinking about getting some of the PUL fabric to make "liners" for reusable pads for DD but the diaper holders and cotton diapers that go in them. Ya never know when they will come in handy.


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

Hope it's alright to share this link. There's a _ton_ of information on menstrual cups available here for anyone interested in possibly switching to a menstrual cup: Menstrual Cups - Divacup, Mooncup, Instead, Lunette, Miacup I'd definitely recommend at least taking a look at the different options and see what you think might fit your needs best as far as shape and capacity as we're all different.

I have now switched to menstrual cups 100% for probably the last 8 or 10 months. They do tend to have a bit of a learning curve for most people, so I'd recommend not just waiting until a bug out situation to try one. Plus, at near $10 a month (in my case anyway) for tampons, it doesn't take long for it to pay for itself and they can be used for many years.

Hoping to order some cloth liners/pads soon off Etsy to have available as well.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Not one of the ladies... BUT..... Herbs like a bloodroot and black cohosh blend will help reduce the menstral flow and length of peroid. Combine with staghorn sumac tea to reduce the cramps will help.


----------



## TheShortBlonde (Feb 24, 2010)

I have experience with the Lunette menstrual cup and I LOVE it. I find it to be very comfortable, all day, all night, and for all kinds of activities. I very rarely have leaks, but they do occur, so I do have a few back up liners. My favorite part is that I can have a spare cup in my bag, and that's all I need, especially for travel and camping. Nothing extra to pack or to pack out or burn.

I don't think there are safety issues re: not letting your flow escape. Ultimately it does when you empty the cup, which needs to be done according to the level of your flow. It seems safer than tampons, which contain dioxins that, as mentioned previously, increase bleeding. There is a very active and informative group for menstrual cup users (and those who are curious) here: Menstrual Cups - Divacup, Mooncup, Instead, Lunette, Miacup. This group is not for the squeamish, but there is a great deal of information on the site.

A similar product is the Instead soft cup, which I've also tried and find to be convenient, but it is not meant to be reused.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks TheShortBlond! I have been trying to talk my daughter into trying these as the cost of paper/tampons keeps going higher and higher.. I've even offered to buy the first one so that she would not be out any cash at all. 
All of the discussions about them that I've read say that if you must be out in public and have to change it is so much easier to just carry two and a bottle of water and a couple wipes. Change, empty, rinse and then sneak it to the sink to give a bit of a better rinse and then you're set.

I'm off to read your link..(oh I wish I had found these back when I needed them!)


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Been using the cup for 2 years now, and I love that there's NO evidence of "that time of the month". Got one for my daughter and my sister. Yes, you've got to get used to the idea, and it takes a little practice, but it's great. You never run out of supplies, they last for years, only leaks when I wait too long to empty, AND sometimes I forget that I'm even "cycling." How's that for comfort? And...what will all the ladies do when/if it hits the fan? Eventually, supplies run out.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I have made my own cloth pads. I love them. I used water proof cloth mattress pads (left over from when the kids were little) and my Husbands old flannel shirts. They work great and cost me nothing but my time. The best part is you can design them to be any size, shape you want. If you are a back sleeper you can make them with a wide piece in the back to cover.

On a side note: a few of the ladies on a different forum soak their used pads in plain water (no soap added). When they get ready to wash them the wring them out and take the water and put it in either their house plants or gardens. They say the plants are doing better then ever.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Way Way*

This was way way way more than I ever wanted to know on this subject ! ! !


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

BillM said:


> This was way way way more than I ever wanted to know on this subject ! ! !


Obviously you are reading the thread so you can impart your wisdom to the females in your life :2thumb:


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

CVORNurse said:


> Obviously you are reading the thread so you can impart your wisdom to the females in your life :2thumb:


I, on the other hand, was wondering what he was doing in here.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Actually*



CVORNurse said:


> Obviously you are reading the thread so you can impart your wisdom to the females in your life :2thumb:


Actuaally, it's like when you pass a horrific traffic accident, you don't want to look but you just can't help it .


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

BillM said:


> Actuaally, it's like when you pass a horrific traffic accident, you don't want to look but you just can't help it .


:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:

I didn't want to look, either, but since I'm still young enough for it to be a problem...:surrender:


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

BillM said:


> Actuaally, it's like when you pass a horrific traffic accident, you don't want to look but you just can't help it .


I'm with Ezmerlda - :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


----------



## preppingsu (Aug 7, 2010)

gamom said:


> ... as I found out, the tampons AND pads have chemicals in them to draw out blood and make you bleed more. Even my doctor said to go back to the natural alternatives I was using.


I did not know that Do you have a link to any information. I suffer terribly and dread the day I have to use alternatives. But do I suffer because of the chemicals?? I think I need to find out more...


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

They're easy peasy to make yourself. Buy up flannel sheets at Goodwill or any thrift store and you can make enough for yourself and to have in your stockpile to use for bartering!!! When you think about it, this last generation is the ONLY generation in history to rely exclusively on a disposable product. Since the dawn of mankind, women have been using cloth in some form or another.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

The ladies in our family use cloth, and we use cloth diapers for the babies. Luna pads, Blossom pads, diva cups are all good products.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

This is actually EXACTLY what I was looking for... My wife will need SOMETHING after the :shtf:, and hey, this answers A LOT of questions.

Something about a cup just... I dunno, don't rightly sit well with either of us. 

And DAYM those reusable... THINGS are pricey!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Off Topic: so move if topic area is found.
Okay, I searched and searched for my donnatal(belladonna) for overactive bladder to no avail...sooo, I tried an herbal belladonna,,,well, that didn't work.
So one night I was thinking of how the body repairs itself..and decided since it was 29 years ago that I began taking the prescription, I'd just stop all together and see what happens.
28 days--4 weeks--and nothing.
I don't have the expense, the worry of how I'll survive if pharmacies are dead, and the inconvenience.
I truly believe after 28 days with not one tablet and no bad repercussions that over the years, my body created or fashioned a new lining for my bladder.
Or I am blessed by my Heavenly Father.


----------

